# Yellow Leg Band



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I was out hunting yesterday and shot a double leg band, the one was normal and the other band was yellow with no numbers or nothing. It looks sort of like a neck collar band, but on the leg, Does anyone have any info on this? I talked to a local game warden and he didn't know either. Thanks!


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I shot one like that in Sask last year,it was a relocated golf course goose from Utah.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Sounds most likely that it's an older Tarsel Band. Now the numbers are etched in, but maybe not too many years ago the were printed on and it wore off. That'd be my guess. See how old the bird is by the numbers on the metal. When they're banded they record both numbers off both bands. Somtimes a metal and a Tarsel are put on the same time and then there's times when it already had a metal when captured and they added the plastic. Either way if you can read one band you can cross reference the info from the other.
Cut'em


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

thanks, but those bands look a little longer then the one I have, its about the same size as a metal band.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Phil The Thrill said:


> I shot one like that in Sask last year,it was a relocated golf course goose from Utah.


I think you will find this is the case on your as well, let us know the fed band info?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well it might be, i was thinking of getting it mounted but not no more :roll:

Species CANADA GOOSE
Age of Bird WAS TOO YOUNG TO FLY WHEN BANDED IN 2010
Location OGDEN BAY WMA, WEBER COUNTY, UTAH, USA
Bander MR RICHARD O HANSEN
Sex Male
Banding Data
Band Number 1068-60860 Banded 06/08/2010


----------



## bigdog7 (Nov 9, 2011)

colored bands are put on the same time as the other band, it is used so people following the goose/geese can easily see it from a distance in binocs and dont have to disturb the geese.


----------



## canvas6 (Dec 27, 2011)

did it happen to look like this


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow. That's pretty cool that geese hatched in Utah end up in Canada and the Dakotas.

Right before X-mas I followed some geese off a reservoir in southern Idaho to a field in Utah. The geese were fairly close to the road and with my binos I could clearly see two geese with yellow bands. There must be a lot of them out there. BTW, I couldn't get permission to hunt that field, apparently Utards like to lease everything up or turn it into some stupid hunting club. :******:


----------



## canvas6 (Dec 27, 2011)

shotgunjim said:


> Wow. That's pretty cool that geese hatched in Utah end up in Canada and the Dakotas.
> 
> Right before X-mas I followed some geese off a reservoir in southern Idaho to a field in Utah. The geese were fairly close to the road and with my binos I could clearly see two geese with yellow bands. There must be a lot of them out there. BTW, I couldn't get permission to hunt that field, apparently Utards like to lease everything up or turn it into some stupid hunting club. :ticked:


yeah I think that is really cool, and all the geese off all the golf courses they catch they will put two bands on a yellow band and a metal band , they put the yellow ones on the young geese and they put red bands on the adult geese , they are nuisance band and most the time they relocate them to a WMA ,


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Sorry about the late post, but that is exactly what it looked like!


----------

